# Solved: cannot uninstall microsoft security essentials with error code: 0x80070656 po



## SS13 (May 13, 2010)

I installed Microsoft Security essentials as avg was causing the internet connection to drop every few seconds. mse was doing the same thing but with longer periods of use. decided to uninstall mse and hope to reinstalll mse after sorting problems. can't uninstall mse. Error Code: 0x80070656 keeps popping up. tried to uninstall it with appremoval, but in vain. please help.thank you in advance.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz, x86 Family 6 Model 9 Stepping 5
Processor Count: 1
RAM: 1279 Mb
Graphics Card: MOBILITY RADEON 9200, 32 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 38146 MB, Free - 13653 MB;
Motherboard: COMPAL, 0860
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Disabled


----------



## Techy1234 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello SS13,

Check out this article for assistance and follow the steps outlined: 
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/i-cant-install-microsoft-security-essentials

It states that the fix applies to the error code you stated above.


----------



## SS13 (May 13, 2010)

Thank you for the information, but nothing worked. I went into system restore, deleted files in program files in the c:drive, and then reinstalled Microsoft Security Essentials. Everything's fine now. Sorry I took a couple of days to reply but I was trying the various options. Thank you.


----------

